# Anfängerfrage



## zerosixn4p (15. September 2005)

hallo.
habe mir jetzt ADOBE AFTER EFFECTS 6.5 zugelegt. wenn ich es geöffnet habe, und einen FILM reinimportiert habe, möchte ich einen effect zufügen. doch ich kann nichts anklicken, weil die schrift nicht schwarz ist sondern so grau.
wie mache ich das, dass ich was anklicken kann?

mfg:zerosixn4p


----------



## rodstar (16. September 2005)

*Re: AnfÄnger Frage*

du must ersmal ne Komposition anlegen und dann dein importiertes Material in die Komposition legen, dan kanst du Effekte aud die einzelnen Ebenen der Komposition anwenden.
gruss rodstar


----------



## goela (17. September 2005)

*Re: AnfÄnger Frage*

Empfehle Dir mal das Handbuch zu gemüte zu führen oder einen Blick hier hinein zu werfen.


----------



## Musiker (23. März 2006)

Hab auch ne kleine anfängerfrage: wenn ich ne neue komposition in after effects 6.0 aufmache und einen ton oder film in die komposition einfüge,hört man gar nichts.
wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.          

                                                                              Musiker


----------



## chmee (23. März 2006)

Vorrendern mit, [0] oder [ENTER] im Num-Feld.

mfg chmee


----------



## Musiker (23. März 2006)

was vorrendern und wo muss man enter drücken


----------



## chmee (24. März 2006)

Die Frage nochmal zu schreiben ist nicht nötig. Das Handbuch/Hilfe verrät ne Menge zu
Ton in AE.

Also nochmal:
Footage in die Komposition/Zeitleiste ziehen und dann ein Preview-Rendering mit
[0} oder [Enter] im Num-Feld starten. 
Alternativ gibt es das Scrubbing: Zeit-Marker bewegen mit [STRG] oder [ALT]

mfg chmee


----------



## Musiker (24. März 2006)

bei mir geht die zeitleiste nur auf zehn sekunden. wie kann man die erweiterten 
gruss musiker


----------



## NcMhlr (24. März 2006)

Kompostion - Kompositionseinstellungen - unter Dauer die länge für die Komposition festlegen
Du kannst die Dauer auch beim erstellen der neuen Kompostion festlegen ganz unten.
Wenn Du dort shon 30 Sekunden oder so stehen hast dann schau al unten in der Timeline,
da gibts so einen kleinen Regler links den solltest Du nach links schieben dann siehst Du die ganze Timeline und nicht nur einen Ausschnitt.

PS: Man sollte sich auch mal die Hilfe Anschauen...


----------



## Musiker (26. März 2006)

ich hab ein problem.ich habe einen kurzfilm mit meiner videokamera gedreht. dann wollte ich das ganze anschliessend in adobe after effects 6.0 bearbeiten. aber als ich den film öffnen wollte kam immer nur das:  

                       After Effects Error: retrieving frame from video stream. (3)
                       ( 53 :: 34 )


----------



## chmee (26. März 2006)

Was für 'ne Kamera ist das denn ? Wie ist die Endung der Datei ?

Und nochmal zur Definition:
AE ist kein Schnittprogramm, sondern zum Composen, zum reinen
Schnitt mit Effekten gibt es andere Programme wie Premiere etc..

mfg chmee


----------



## Musiker (26. März 2006)

1.Digitale Videokamera 
   Handycam
   DCR-HC19E

2. Es ist eine avi datei!


----------



## chmee (26. März 2006)

1. Abspielbar mit Windows-MediaPlayer ?
2. zB mit GSpot die FourCC überprüft ?
3. Womit hast Du die Dateien auf den Rechner geschaufelt ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Musiker (29. März 2006)

wie kann man einen bearbeiteten film nachher im windows media player anschauen.
es ist immer nur eine adobe after effects datei vorhanden.

            mfg Musiker


----------



## axn (29. März 2006)

Du solltest dich mit Hilfe des Handbuchs bzw. der Afx-Hilfe wirklich erstmal mit grundlegenden Funktionsweisen bekannt machen und zum Thema Groß- und kleinschreibung nochmal die Netiquette lesen.


----------



## Musiker (29. März 2006)

habe leider kein handbuch 
habe es bei ebay gekauft


----------



## chmee (30. März 2006)

Sorry Musiker, ich bins mir auch etwas leid, Dir das ganze Programm in den Anfängen
zu erklären, Du findest diese Antwort hier einige dutzend Male im Forum. Wünsche
Dir viel Spaß beim Suchen, und wenn Du schon kein Handbuch hast, dann benutze doch
bitte zumindest die Online-Hilfe von AE. Da steht auch alles drin..

p.s.: Die Antwort auf Deine Frage wäre kürzer gewesen als diese Erklärung auf Dein
"Wozu-braucht-man-beim-Auto-nen-Schlüssel"

mfg chmee


----------



## Musiker (31. März 2006)

Hab noch eine frage(keine anfängerfrage):ich habe selber einen film erstellt und dann wollte ich das im after effects 6.0 bearbeiten. als ich ton einfügen wollte kam nur:RAM Previev needs 2 or more frames to playback. bitte antworten. ist meine allerletzte frage und danach frage ich nie mehr etwas(an chmee)
gruss musiker


----------



## chmee (31. März 2006)

versuch es mit den Tasten "B" und "N". Damit setzt Du den In- und den Out-Point des
Preview. Wenn Du die Tasten drückst siehst Du auch in der Timeline, welche die Preview-
Marker sind.

[Offtopic] @Musiker: Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber ich verlange schon ein bissel Eigen-
initative, besonders wenn man sich vornimmt, ein komplexes Programm wie AE zu
benutzen. Solche Fragen werden leider recht oft gestellt, deswegen der Verweis auf
die Such-Funktion.

Viel Erfolg und mfg chmee


----------

